# Micro-review: James' Chocolate Brownie espresso



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Chocolate Brownie is a relatively new addition to James' coffee lineup. They describe it as "sweet, dense, fruity and obviously chocolaty and indulgent," and I agree with all of that. It's beautifully rich and chocolately tasting.

I found it quite easy to work with, tolerating a pretty wide range of grinds and shot times. So while it makes a very nice shot pulled normally, it can also be pulled quite deep into ristretto territory if you really want to maximise its syrupy, sweet and dense character.

For me this is very reminiscent of my favourite beans back home in California, the similarly rich and chocolatey The Boss from Barefoot (PDF with more details). I can't tell you what a delight it is to find something with similar sensual qualities available locally.

Makeup is described as Natural Ethiopian Limu with Minas Geraise Yellow bourbon.

Highly recommended if these descriptions sound to you like a flavour profile you'd enjoy. I'm not sure how long James' will stock it, so I'm making it my daily shot while I can.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Just the name of Chocolate Brownie will get my wife to order some!

Thanks for the review.


----------

